# Eclipse: JAR-Archive vom Projekt erzeugen



## magic_halli (9. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

ich benutze Eclipse für meine Javasachen. Bisher habe ich mein Projekt immer Compiliert und dann die *.class für für diverse Sachen verwendet.
Nun hat mir einer gesagt, dass es besser sei, nicht mit den *.class zu hantieren, sonder stattdessen aus dem Projekt ein JAR-Archive zu erstellen, da dieses weit angenehmer zu warten und immer aktuell sei?!

Nur wie erstelle ich aus meinem Projekt heraus ein JAR-Archive - hab sowas noch nie gemacht und nur sinnlos rumklicken führt mich auch nicht ans Ziel?!?!

Danke.


EDIT: hat sich erledigt - ich habs geschafft!!! Nix für ungut...


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Mrz 2007)

Forumsuche benutzen!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=42762


----------

